# Anyone in Manchester or nearby? Weather report please !!!



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I need to know what the weather is doing there !

Anyone able to tell me please ?  

Cheers


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

anyone


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

I am in chester, is that any good?

    Right now it is just cold and  dark but not raining/hailing/snowing any more.

    None of the snow we have had has settled, the ground is just wet.
                      hope this helps kx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank you 

Am all sorted now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi hun ? what was the worry ?

Glad its sorted 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

dp was there on business and I needed to make sure he was gonna get home in time as I have work tomorrow  

He had no signal on the phone so I couldn't contact him and had visions of him stuck at a station in the snow!

He's fine, he's on a train now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

((hug)) I guessed it was something like that 
Hope hes home soon

~Dizzi~


----------

